# Trail Dog



## medic1 (Nov 22, 2011)

I am looking to get a puppy to raise up and train to be a blood-trailing dog. A co-worker has a litter of half Belgium Shepherd and half Labrador. They are free. What do you think about this mix breed?


----------



## JuliaH (Nov 22, 2011)

As to the particular mixed breed, your biggest concern should be temperament and if you like the pups... As to blood-trailing, a dog's nose is so much better than ours, I think you could train any dog to do that work. 

Julia


----------



## boz614 (Nov 22, 2011)

I agree with Julia- it isn't so much the breed as it is about whether or not the individual dog has the desired traits and drives in him.  I will say, you have on one hand one of the most hyper/active breeds mixed with one of the most destructive!  Would love to see some pictures of the pups!  What type of belgian?


----------



## cuda67bnl (Nov 23, 2011)

I've got a young female black and tan that's looking for a home. She keeps her nose to the ground and would make a good trailing dog. I just posted her in this section if you want to take a look.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Nov 27, 2011)

trapperrandall said:


> Contact *********** about getting a pup. Heres his website www.countrygrovesdeertrackingtraining.com he sells pups bred just for tracking. He is very reasonable and they are great dogs. I got one last year and now he is a tracking machine with very little training. He just had it in his blood. Heres the dog now.





NGaHunter said:


> Wow..Trapperrandall..I think someone stole your dog picture back in 2009
> http://borntotracknews.blogspot.com/2009/01/aj-niette-and-his-blood-tracking-dogs.html



  Alrighty then ....


----------



## daddy88 (Nov 28, 2011)

have a litter of pups due any day now, mom is my trailing dog! dad is my sons pit, training him now to trail? he is coming along ok i guess, doing all training on our own. might be worth a look, pups are free


----------



## molly (Nov 28, 2011)

trapperrandall said:


> Contact *********** about getting a pup. Heres his website www.countrygrovesdeertrackingtraining.com he sells pups bred just for tracking. He is very reasonable and they are great dogs. I got one last year and now he is a tracking machine with very little training. He just had it in his blood. Heres the dog now.



 Those dogs are good trackers....I got the twin to him and he is a show nuf tarcker.


----------



## molly (Nov 28, 2011)

trapperrandall said:


> Contact *********** about getting a pup. Heres his website www.countrygrovesdeertrackingtraining.com he sells pups bred just for tracking. He is very reasonable and they are great dogs. I got one last year and now he is a tracking machine with very little training. He just had it in his blood. Heres the dog now.


 Not only is he a deer tracking machine...he is a squrell (tree rat) treeing machine also....I should of named him Deion Sanders.


----------



## rvick (Nov 28, 2011)

Just what the world needs...two Jakes!


----------



## medic1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the offers, guys. I have my pup. My son and I look forward to training him next year. Now to collect some blood.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Nov 28, 2011)

trapperrandall said:


> Contact *********** about getting a pup. Heres his website www.countrygrovesdeertrackingtraining.com he sells pups bred just for tracking. He is very reasonable and they are great dogs. I got one last year and now he is a tracking machine with very little training. He just had it in his blood. Heres the dog now.



I'm 99.99% sure that the dog in that picture was born at my place not at Mr. Adcock's place. :nono:


----------



## molly (Nov 29, 2011)

Al Medcalf said:


> I'm 99.99% sure that the dog in that picture was born at my place not at Mr. Adcock's place. :nono:



Al....Ole Jake will be 4 years old in 4 weeks come Feb. 14 I will have had him 4 years......I think he got it all from his daddy...he is one :nono::nono::nono::nono: of a dog...he not only will find a deer but will tree squirrells all you got to do is pull on a vine hanging from a tree to go from deer tracking to squirrell treeing....just think when he was 10-11 months old I was considering giving him back to you cause all he wanted to do is tree squirrells.....squirrell hunting is in his blood  He is my best buddy..spoiled and protective of me...he can be a bad dog in the drop of a hat.  Thanks for giving Jake to me.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Nov 29, 2011)

A. J.  Doesn't seem like 4 years!  I'm glad that he has done a good job for you.


----------

